# Orchid Mantis pictures (L3)



## padkison (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## rlechols (Feb 12, 2007)

They're beauties! Have you figured out gender yet?


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 12, 2007)

What a cute mantis you have there!


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice Perry. I have enjoyed keeping them myself.


----------



## Ian (Feb 13, 2007)

Great photos, such a photogenic species.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 13, 2007)

Great Perry! This one has sharp pointy eyes too. Hope the rest will grow up fast for you.


----------

